# Candidate bases for new Predator/Reaper sqn



## dimsum (26 Oct 2011)

http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123276680


Joint Base Pearl Harbor/Hickam AFB in Hawaii is one of 3 candidates for the new sqn.  I wonder which one they will pick (and hopefully where exchange crews can be posted to)?   ;D


----------



## cupper (27 Oct 2011)

Sorta related story: U.S. drone base in Ethi­o­pia is operational

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-drone-base-in-ethiopia-is-operational/2011/10/27/gIQAznKwMM_story.html?hpid=z1

The Air Force has been secretly flying armed Reaper drones on counterterrorism missions from a remote civilian airport in southern Ethi­o­pia as part of a rapidly expanding U.S.-led proxy war against an al-Qaeda affiliate in East Africa, U.S. military officials said.


----------



## dimsum (28 Oct 2011)

From that article, the Ethiopian base sounds like a launch/recovery base, whereas the new base in the US would be a version of Creech/Holloman/Beale AFB (where the control of the UAV gets chopped over to after takeoff and before landing.)  

Interesting article though.


----------

